# Leon13's targets!



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

A Funny and very simple video to say thanks to Leon13 for all the different targets, t-shirt and pouches he sent me! Enjoy the video.

Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 81570


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Great shooting Volp, I got also Leon's targets and probably will set and try them this weekend.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

sharp eye said:


> Great shooting Volp, I got also Leon's targets and probably will set and try them this weekend.


Do it! 

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Volp, after watching you shoot, I think I am just going to give up altogether!!! Really great shooting. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

And Leon, what can I say ... Your beard must be as big and white as mine, because you are the real Father Christmas all year long!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Volp, after watching you shoot, I think I am just going to give up altogether!!! Really great shooting. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> And Leon, what can I say ... Your beard must be as big and white as mine, because you are the real Father Christmas all year long!!! :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles!!!

I read on the newspaper that Father Christmas moved from the North Pole to Germany! 

Take care Charles!!

Volp


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I took my chalk targets from Leon to the Georgia meet up and we all had a great time shooting them! That guy rules!!!

Nice video Volp. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooting, Volp! Way to go, Leon!


----------

